# Some pics of the mousery after todays clean out



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Well i've just cleaned out all the meeces, and thought i would take a few pics to show you Velveteen's Mousery. It's not big, it's not awesomely amazing....but it's mine and i love it! Many a happy hour with my mice!:


























Some boys i've just moved from their female siblings. Here they are enjoying their food!









This is what i love to see... A feeding frenzy in the tanks with babies which have just weaned and the odd glimpse of their mother/Foster mother


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Brilliant!
Exos are great aren't they!


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

They sure are! Easy to clean, escape proof (well so far no one has escaped lol) and stackable!! lol xxx :lol:


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Ahhh the Argos shelving units... I remember having those! hehe

W xx


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

oh yes :lol: it was in the sale lol, a whole £4 off hahaha! but how good are they for exo's?! lol xx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I believe mine were on sale too! lol I got two for £19.99

W xx


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

lol mine was 14.99 lol xx


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Thats a lovely setup but hats off to you, i could never use exo's! i've had far too many escapes from them! some within a few hours, and that was when my mousery was indoors, eek!


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

lol i'm not sure why, but non of my mice really chew, well, not the exos anyway. I keep them well occupied with toilet roll tubes, chunks of cardboard etc....keeps them munching away for hours! lol xx


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

...forgot to say, that the two mice who do tend to nom the exos are in the taller tanks at the top of the shelving. They're my two bucks and to be honest, they're too busy eating, cleaning themselves or sleeping to climb up and figure out 'ooh look, i can nom that bit too' :lol: xx


----------



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

Looks awesome!

Those exos are really dear in the pet stores near us. I love what you've done with them.
I love your idea with the sheded paper nesting material....may I pinch it :mrgreen: .


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Well i hit on lucky with the exos. We're really good mates with the lads in the local pet store. I now supply them with super tame fancy mice, but even before i started supplying this store, they discounted loads of stuff for me due to the custom we give them. These exos usually sell for 17.99 or 18.99 each.... I usually get 2 for around £25.  ebay sometimes has them reasonably priced, but that depends which seller you use and where the have to ship to. plus then you always run the risk of them being chipped or cracked during transit.

My mam is a godsend, she's forever shredding letters etc, so when she does, it comes my way for nesting material for my mice. I have 3 does (resting at the moment) and they go insane when it's put in, and within half an hour they have a fortress of a nest :lol: xx


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

if you can get a cross-cut paper shredder, it's even better i find for nesting material for expecting does as the babies don't get tangled up in it. xx


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

I find Argos catalogues great shredding material!


----------

